# Ring Neck Pheasant



## rdabpenman (Jun 20, 2013)

Decal on a piece of Curly Maple cast in polyester resin, sanded to 400x, buffed with extra fine steel wool polished with Huts Ultra Gloss and dressed up in a Sierra ballpoint.

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04685Custom.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04689Custom.jpg


----------



## healeydays (Jun 20, 2013)

*RE: Rink Necked Pheasant*

Very nice Les.


----------



## rhossack (Jun 21, 2013)

*RE: Rink Necked Pheasant*

hey Les ... like your decals.

Down here in the lower 48 we call this a Ring Neck Pheasant <G>


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 21, 2013)

*RE: Rink Necked Pheasant*



rhossack said:


> hey Les ... like your decals.
> 
> Down here in the lower 48 we call this a Ring Neck Pheasant <G>



We do up here too.

Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2013)

*RE: Rink Necked Pheasant*

Would you like me to edit the title?


----------



## rdabpenman (Jun 22, 2013)

ripjack13 said:


> Would you like me to edit the title?



Sure.

Thanks.
Les


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2013)

Kevin beat me to it. but you're welcome just the same.


----------



## longbeard (Jun 26, 2013)

Dont know how i missed this one. 
Always enjoy admiring your work, top notch.


----------

